# Excelsior Bicycle



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 24, 2012)

Is this one made by Schwinn? Badge says Deluxe.  Is it a Excelsior or Schwinn made?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks to me like an Excelsior made by the Michigan City, Indiana Excelsior company rather than Chicago Schwinn built.


----------



## Champ (Sep 5, 2019)

Still have this bike?


thebicyclejungle said:


> Is this one made by Schwinn? Badge says Deluxe.  Is it a Excelsior or Schwinn made? View attachment 59004


----------

